# Scared To Go To Skool And Go Outside



## 23285 (Aug 4, 2006)

hi


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

just know that having ibs does limit you to doing certain things, but you have to work around and learn to live with it. i know it sucks that youre going through this at such a young age, but alot of us have also. I remember taking the bus in the morning and having to get off to take a #### at someoens backyard...that wastn funny, and then i went home and cleaned myself up. just keep your head up and know that youre not alone.


----------



## 23285 (Aug 4, 2006)

can sum1 plz reply lol


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by lewisje:ive had ibs for lyk a year nd ive been of skool for most of tht and ive totaly messed up my education nd my social lyf i hardly ever go out im scared to go to skool incase my stomach gets sore or i need to run to the toilet quickly it all started in skool when a teacher wouldnt let me out of class to the toilet nd i had an axident so i dont go to classes any more i got to learning suport nd go half days i used to b in credit classes nd my family dont understand if ya wanna chat i have msn add me if ya want lewisje###hotmail.co.uk i h8 ibs


its not that hard to understand guys...he says that he's had ibs for a year, and has been out of school for most of it. His social life is all messed up now, and he's afraid to go to school, b/c he's worried his stomach will bother him,after having a bad incedent where he had an accident b/c the teacher wouldn't let him out of class. so now he doesn't go to class anymore, and he's having trouble making his family understand.(lewis i assumed you were a boy...sorry ahead of time if im wrong...also, you should checkout some of the other threads where people left good advice about school)


----------



## 23285 (Aug 4, 2006)

yep lol


----------

